# Beautiful Summer (your summer?)



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Isn't Eastern Washington just beautiful in the summer? 
I'm tired of this gloomy weather.....

What do your summers look like??


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ours is very pretty in the evenings. I don't have any from last year. I will have to get some this year.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Central Coast of California in the summer.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice pics you guys, nice clear dry weather? So much looking forward!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I am dreading summer with a passion. In no way shape or form am I looking forward to 120F weather. The air is so hot and so dry it burns your lungs when you breath in. Not to mention all the dust storms we have to go through. I need to uplaod a video of one of them I took last year.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@vlinealpines nice pic looks amazing there too 

@xymenah I know what you mean I lived in Phoenix for 6 months I don't know how anyone can live in that torturous oven.... Come live in Washington! Lol


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> @xymenah I know what you mean I lived in Phoenix for 6 months I don't know how anyone can live in that torturous oven.... Come live in Washington! Lol


I have been here for three years now. It was not my choice to move down here. I wanted to at least stay in Prescott or Flagstaff but my mom was raised in Salome Arizona so she choose here. From pictures I have seen Washington is beautiful. Thankfully I should be getting out of here in the fall to North Carolina.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I did like flagstaff though its cool up there 

North Carolina is nice if you don't mind the suffocating humidity lol

Yeah i love Washington I don't think I'll ever move away again.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! Even though it does get hot here, I prefer summer to winter. I like heat better than cold! I can't wait for summer to get here!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I can handle heat rather then cold. our summers are usually 80-100 with most in the high 80s and 90s BUT HIGH HIGH humidity. Thats what kills you. You feel like you are drowning when you breathe some days. 

Evenings are cool but bugs are nasty! Mosquitos are horrid 

but oh how i love summer. Its usually more dry after a rainy spring.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

We have some pretty hot summer weather and absolutely no rain April to November, but the most beautiful thing, we are only 30 miles inland from the Pacific and we cool off by at least 50 degrees at night. So the 100 degree days drop to under fifty at night fanned by the cool coastal breeze. The grass and wild oats grow during the rainy season and there is plenty of it since our winters are mild. It is good green or dry. We both live and decidous oak tree covered hills. It is a beautiful part of the world, but this winter is terribly dry. We need some rain, soon. First picture is a January day second is a June summer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Spring is my favorite season along with summer. We're in KY, and it tends to start getting nice in March, then gets hot in June. Last year it was just too hot and dry in the summer, we had record setting 100+ days and usually 90-95 is really hot for us - especially since it's so humid here.

But...Spring/Summer consists of a lot of this...



























And summers like this 


















But where we live..it's gorgeous horse farm country!
I love just driving by the farms and admiring their beauty, all those beautiful horses in the fields... One day I really want to just venture around like a tourist and take pics lol


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

@ hoosiershadow you take some amazing pictures. Spring is nice too but I like to see everything in full green. The best part about spring is the apricot tree blooming I will have to post a pic when it does


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

xymenah said:


> I am dreading summer with a passion. In no way shape or form am I looking forward to 120F weather. The air is so hot and so dry it burns your lungs when you breath in. Not to mention all the dust storms we have to go through. I need to uplaod a video of one of them I took last year.


Oh gosh... me neither. Our whole front yard is as dry as a wheat field. We don't even take the lawnmower out because the grass doesn't grow.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Oh gosh... me neither. Our whole front yard is as dry as a wheat field. We don't even take the lawnmower out because the grass doesn't grow.


You should also move to Washington lol 
I don't think I could live in a dry area I'd go nuts


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

This is what im looking forward to


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Very nice trickyroo looks like paradise


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It is nice , just looking at that green grass is making me sad , lol
It snowed more today , and is still snowing 
Supposedly Spring is right around the corner.....
Yeah .....what corner ????


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

The corner of Mexico haha 

Yes I miss tall green grass and leave full tress I even miss bugs flying around and cricket chirps all night long...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You said it , lol I like hearing the tree frogs at night 
I hope this year isn't so buggy like last year was , it was horrible !
Maybe since we had weeks of below freezing , that will make a big difference.
Cant wait to hear crickets , lolol


----------

